# Plants in cichlids tank?



## claus (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello all, 

A friend of mine is interested in aquatic plants (after she saw my tank :wink: ), but she has a 40 g cichlids tank she would like to add some plants in her tank, but i'm not sure if it is a good idea. What you think about it?, if it is possible what kind of plants are the best suitable for this kind of tank?

Any comment will be very welcome


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Funny - I just delivered a short presentation on this a few weeks ago.

What type of cichlids does she keep?


----------



## Robert B (May 25, 2004)

I keep assorted wendtii's, anubias, and java ferns in my Cichlid tank and they don't bother them at all.

HTH,
Robert (bobo31)


----------



## claus (Sep 6, 2004)

Ghazanfar, Robert, 

Thanks for answer my question. She is keeping African Cichlids (jewel, Johanni, etc). 

Ghazanfar, could I see your presentation about this matter?

Thank you !


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Claus,

First of all your friend is mixing two Coasts of Africa which is doable but I wouldn't recommend it.

_Melanochromis johannii_ - Lake Malawi (East)
_Hemichromis guttatus_ - aka. Jewel fish West Africa

As for as keeping african cichlids with plants, you have to decide which Coast you are going to keep in your setup. I wouldn't worry much about West African since those are very much doable. East African are little hard, especially Mbuna, but doable as well.

Here is my 75G tank with East African fauna from Lake Malawi and Tanganyika.

Visit my website to see longer description
http://www.greenstouch.com/africanlakes.htm


----------



## claus (Sep 6, 2004)

Jay, 

WOW, your tank is really great !, It will be a big inspiration for my friend, and the best of all it is a low maintence tank. 

I didn't see in your web page the name of the plants, what are the bigest plants in the background? 

Are The plants attached to the rocks with a special substrate? 

Thanks a lot !


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks.



> I didn't see in your web page the name of the plants, what are the bigest plants in the background?


From left to right

_Vallisneria americana gigantea, Anubias barteri v. barteri, Microsorum pteropus, Cryptocoryne sp, Vallisneria gigantea_



> Are The plants attached to the rocks with a special substrate?


Vallisneria americana gigantea and Cryptocoryne sp are planted in sand (SoutTown sand from Home Depot - perfect for east african cichlids)

Anubias barteri v. barteri and Microsorum pteropus are attached with fishing line to the rocks.


----------



## claus (Sep 6, 2004)

Jay,

Thanks for all your help, my last question, the big plant in the middle of the tank , is it Microsorum pteropus ? what variety is it Narrow?


Thanks a lot


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

claus said:


> Jay,
> 
> Thanks for all your help, my last question, the big plant in the middle of the tank , is it Microsorum pteropus ? what variety is it Narrow?


_Microsorum pteropus_ "regular"


----------

